# Bear Mountain route



## psycleridr

What is the typical route for those that have ridden to Bear Mountain from the GW? And about how many miles is it? Do you guys just follow 9W straight up? Anyone out there do this on weekends with consistency? This is a ride I am looking to try. I am assuming it is about a century there and back. I know I could make this ride but only at about a 15mph pace.


----------



## stanleybadcat

I did this ride a few weeks ago. I just followed 9W to the left turn for BM State Park and then a right onto Perkins Memorial Drive. There are, of course, other routes with less car traffic. I'm just not familiar with these routes. Total distance was about 85 miles.


----------



## kokaku

Check out this site for Bear Mountain routes and lots more
http://nycc.org/rl_db/region.aspx?id=2
Best NYC route site.

It's about a century depending on where yr coming from. 9W is one way but not very scenic - I believe you have to come down 9W coming back for a least some of the way. Another option is to go over the Bear Mt Bridge and take the Metro-North back (requires a bike pass - info about that is also on the NYCC site).


----------



## stoked

Hey Pscyleridr, 
I've done that ride from JC to bear Mtn via 9w for the 1st time with no directions.I passed the circle by bear mtn bridge and went north for a couple more miles to hit 50mile mark and also found a gas station with nice store just in time to refill empty bottles. Just follow the road. I did this solo on May 27th this year on my birthday under 6 hrs of riding and stopped for few gatorade refills and one flat fix and found a bike shop for spare tube purchase.The 9w has shoulder for most parts like going to pierremont but some sections up north you go thru towns that has no room for bike. Let me know when you want to do it. I might join you.


----------



## psycleridr

Hey Stoked,
This is a ride I have been building up to. In the 3 years I have been up here I have yet to do a century. Every Sunday I go out and do at least 50 miles. I keep going depending on how I feel. The farthest I have gotten is up to Haverstraw and it was a hot day and the heat was taking its toll. But it is a ride I am going to do before the summer/fall is up. If you want PM me and we'll set something up for Sunday, r the next SUnday, or the next......
Saturdays and Wed are generally MTB days. The rest of the week is road.


----------



## Uprwstsdr

I suggest making River Road a part of the trip. This is a great road the runs down by the edge of the river and then climbs back up to 9w. Go left coming off of the GWB to access.


----------

